# Canberra Day @ Maloney's Beach (10/3) (SNSW)



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Welllll.......

Apparently no one fishes out of Canberra so my son and I headed to the bay to buck the trend!

Conditions were pretty bloody good for most of the day... although it got a tad blowy in the afternoon..........

He had been itching to catch a shark..... so we decided that we'd take an o/h for him to have a crack at getting a little toothy critter on the line....... we used some slimy mackerel for bait.... and towed the damn thing around most of the day............ while flicking some SP's about.......

Anyway..... didn't catch much.... other than a few wrasse.... mini flatty and decided that we'd head back......

about five mins out from the beach.......... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz off goes his mackerel....... then it stopped......and off it went again.........

Anyways.... my son was ecstatic.... he had his first shark.... helped a bit in the beginning while he tidied up and got the other lines in...... then we beached and he fought it there...........























































overall a great day.....


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

So let's get this straight ...

Bilbo goes missing and you catch fish?

That is AWESOME


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The lad would have had a ball!

Funny how I never associate Canberra with beach or ocean, just brown grass, sheep and circular roads. How long does it take to drive to the coast 1.5hrs?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Swabio, and welcome home.

Top fun for your lad. Looks like a whaler? They are good tucker at that size....did you eat it?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

1


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Loved your report, well done to the both of you for getting the target fish in the end. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

That is awesome - treasure those memories Swabio, the kids don't stay little forever...

...and pass on my congratulations to Swabio Jr.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

anselmo said:


> So let's get this straight ...
> 
> Bilbo goes missing and you catch fish?
> 
> That is AWESOME


Exactly....... and his evil twin arrived today...... so will deliver the fresh lure to Paff......



Barrabundy said:


> The lad would have had a ball!
> 
> Funny how I never associate Canberra with beach or ocean, just brown grass, sheep and circular roads. How long does it take to drive to the coast 1.5hrs?


It is not too bad..... I'd like it to be about 1 hour ........ but pretty much 2 hours with a quick stop for a coffee and apple turnover with cream @ the Braidwood Bakery!



BigGee said:


> Sydney where I was comp fishing on the weekend. Lots of excellent coastal fishing spots well within three hours drive. The Mountains are an hour and a half away for excellent trout fishing too.
> 
> Gee


Hope you caught some fish 



kayakone said:


> Good one Swabio, and welcome home.
> 
> Top fun for your lad. Looks like a whaler? They are good tucker at that size....did you eat it?


It is in the freezer at the moment.... de-ammonia'ing! Yeah I am pretty sure it is a little bronzy........ but I am far from a shark ID expert!



RekFix said:


> Too true, I think I've been out once this year... All work and no play, that sort of thing.
> I'll try and get out on one of the lakes, maybe googong, before it starts to cool down. I'll post a heads up before i go, we'll try and tee something up.
> 
> Oh yeah and great write up!
> ...


Yeah we love getting out for a fish..... I love getting the yak out...... not too keen on the cleanup of the evening and the early morning for work the next day though!



nezevic said:


> These are the best reports on the forum. I absolutely love reading about people getting their kids outdoors and fishing. Great report


My son loves getting out for a fish..... and it is great time together.... I think he really loves it as he gets to chatter away and then eat the catch later on..... he was a tad disappointed that I did not let him use the priest on the shark though......



mrwalker said:


> Loved your report, well done to the both of you for getting the target fish in the end. Cheers, Dave.


Cheers..... he was absolutely stoked!



Dixie said:


> That is awesome - treasure those memories Swabio, the kids don't stay little forever...
> 
> ...and pass on my congratulations to Swabio Jr.


Too true...... and cheers!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome. Bet the young fella is still pumped.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

badmotorfinger said:


> Awesome. Bet the young fella is still pumped.


He sure is !!!


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Great report, well done and congrats to JR!
When can we go again Dad???


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice shark, nice shirts


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Tim71 said:


> Great report, well done and congrats to JR!
> When can we go again Dad???


Cheers mate...... and yup.... he is ready to roll again!



Nativeman said:


> Nice shark, nice shirts


Cheers


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

Brings back memories of my boys first big fish captures.They are in their thirties now and still love the thrill. The eldest has a busy professional life but still loves to cast a line. Makes Chrissy gifts easy, the other runs a kayak business in BB,tours,hires etc,bit of a greeny but still loves being out there on the water.Your son will remember this and be ever grateful to dad,well done. The shark is a school shark known as a Tope. At the moment the keen anglers are catching them off the beach at Surfside .Gets a bit busy there in the evening. Cheers Rob.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

robbiew said:


> Brings back memories of my boys first big fish captures.They are in their thirties now and still love the thrill. The eldest has a busy professional life but still loves to cast a line. Makes Chrissy gifts easy, the other runs a kayak business in BB,tours,hires etc,bit of a greeny but still loves being out there on the water.Your son will remember this and be ever grateful to dad,well done. The shark is a school shark known as a Tope. At the moment the keen anglers are catching them off the beach at Surfside .Gets a bit busy there in the evening. Cheers Rob.


hey rob,

Thanks for that shark ID! He is still talking non stop about the catch!


----------

